# Southwestern Ontario



## AFM Contracting

Anyone here from southwestern ontario?


----------



## bgjj

yup, there is a few


----------



## winteroasis

I am from London
Where are you from?


----------



## AFM Contracting

Im from Hamilton... anyone else out there?


----------



## Raydon

Oshawa/Courtice


----------



## JPO

AFM, I'm from Hamilton as well.tymusic


----------



## EnviroTeam

Hey there Barrie Ont. checking in....


----------



## GMC Driver

Wainfleet, Ontario - south shores of the Niagara peninsula.


----------



## Triple L

I'm looking for some sidewalks in Niagara


----------



## Landscape guy

Whitby ,Ontariotymusic tymusic


----------



## diesel dave C

Mississauga, Ontario.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Sure I'll ring in. Toronto


----------



## ipc

Another snow belt lover, Barrie ON


----------



## schuitb

Waterdown On. Bring on the snow


----------



## canadabruce

Cambridge checking in as a long time lurker


----------



## EnviroTeam

canadabruce said:


> Cambridge checking in as a long time lurker


Welcome into the light...!!


----------



## RAZOR

I'm another one from Barrie


----------



## Dragonscapes

Thorold, ontario (it's Near St. Catharines)


----------



## B&E snowplowing

Hey there just another guy from Barrie


----------



## fatboy

Hey, from Stouffville- now in Woodville and plow comm, in Vaughan & North York


----------



## Kuchocki

Brantford

tymusic


----------



## eclmech

Newcastle here.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*Cobourg Ontario*

Cobourg Ontario here. Think we might be done for the season now. Been a good one $


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*neighbors*

eclmech how did you do this year? we did pretty well. lots of sand/salt. 
we should meet some time... always good to have a neighbor to pull you out if you get stuck.


----------



## oakvillerex

oakville,burlington


----------



## Added Touch

*Hi from St. Catharines*

Hi from St. Catharines


----------



## sonicblue2003

Windsor ,where we don't get a lot of snow:realmad:


----------



## inconnu

Fort Erie.


----------



## Fife Lawn&Lane

Chatham-Kent we don't usually get much snow, this very different though.


----------



## howesyouryard

Port Hope Ontario


----------



## snow_man_48045

Meaford, Ont. is my second home. Younger years if I wasn't in school I was in Meaford. They get plenty of snow!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

burlington/hamilton here


----------



## W.F.D. Plower

Woodstock baby!


----------



## rpm

*Windsor Essex County here!*



sonicblue2003;437187 said:


> Windsor ,where we don't get a lot of snow:realmad:


Does anyone have historic snow records for Windsor that they can share?


----------



## Bajak

I'm sure I hold the record for posting this link for all us Canadians.
http://www.climate.weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/climate_normals/results_e.html?Province=ALL&StationName=Windsor&SearchType=BeginsWith&LocateBy=Province&Proximity=25&ProximityFrom=City&StationNumber=&IDType=MSC&CityName=&ParkName=&LatitudeDegrees=&LatitudeMinutes=&LongitudeDegrees=&LongitudeMinutes=&NormalsClass=A&SelNormals=&StnId=4716&
I wish i could help out more of the friends south of the border, but they really didn't take care of their records. That is why many of them will not work seasonal.


----------



## rpm

*Thank You Bajak*

Thanks for your speedy response producing the weather link.


----------



## Injunfarian

I am from London


----------



## -Iron Mike-

Stratford:waving:


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Name days it all*

Stratford here...

tymusic


----------



## JAMESBOND2509

Mississauga


----------



## Triple L

do you actually plow snow professionally with that thing?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

He is a dealer, look at his other posts.


----------



## JAMESBOND2509

You're correct Im a dealer for these plows. I plow with my truck which is a supercharged 2002 GMC Sierra with the same type of plow. The picture is a colleague's vehicle who does residential driveways.


----------



## JD Dave

JAMESBOND2509;855529 said:


> You're correct Im a dealer for these plows. I plow with my truck which is a supercharged 2002 GMC Sierra with the same type of plow. The picture is a colleague's vehicle who does residential driveways.


Sweet plow, looks very heavy duty.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, I look forward to seeing them around in the GTA.


----------



## JAMESBOND2509

Yeah, I was doubtful at first, then after testing the plow out I ended up becoming a dealer. It is a good driveway and tight corners plow. I have done a few parking lots with it no problem either. After a few tries Ive been able to pack up some good snowbanks.


----------



## lesedwards

*Where is the SNOW?*



AFM Contracting;306404 said:


> Im from Hamilton... anyone else out there?


I am in Caledonia Ontario just South of Hamilton. How are your contracts going this year? Ours have been very slow this weather is just not getting anyone excited about signing contracts.

Les

http://www.edwardsdevelopments.com


----------



## rpm

*sluggish contract signing*

Same here in the Windsor area. I have plenty of quotes out there but no one is commiting. It is as if people are playing the waiting game and trying to get into January before signing up. Then they only have to pay for a 3 month season. Won't they be surprised when our prices go up to cover our overhead and the short season?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;855538 said:


> Sweet plow, looks very heavy duty.


Thanks Dave...I'm wiping coffee off my monitor now.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Here in the tropics!!! Windsor Ontario...... ^^^^Alot better than the homesetter plows not sure about its commercial applications tho.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Tropics*



DAFFMOBILEWASH;870000 said:


> Here in the tropics!!! Windsor Ontario...... ^^^^Alot better than the homesetter plows not sure about its commercial applications tho.


Windsor, in the heart of Ontario's Banana Belt........


----------



## lesedwards

I cannot belive this weather Last Novemeber 20 cm this November nothing. Lets all pray it comes soon, about half of our contracts are Monthly and half are by the push nice way to have it at least we have some invoicing to do at the end of this month.


----------



## ScnicExcellence

I'm from kitchener.


----------



## EXR

I'm in Cambridge


----------



## PlowIt

Niagara - On - The - Lake


----------



## poncho62

Hanover............


----------



## lesedwards

Anyone have any snow? I have never seen it so green in Dec. No matter what weather channel you listen to I keep hearing about some warming trend coming. LOL


----------



## Injunfarian

no snow here in london. alot of rain though


----------



## Injunfarian

anyone know websites that tell you the actual amount of snow that has fallen in a city in real time?


----------



## JD Dave

Injunfarian;921202 said:


> anyone know websites that tell you the actual amount of snow that has fallen in a city in real time?


Not sure if London is on here. http://climate.weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/climateData/canada_e.html


----------



## lesedwards

*Climate Daily Data*

I have left a link which I use to look back one month at a time. It seems to be very accurate.

http://www.climate.weatheroffice.ec...v=ON&StationID=4932&Year=2009&Month=11&Day=12


----------



## Injunfarian

London finally got hit, if anyone needs extra help let me know(PM for phone #)


----------



## Injunfarian

London, ON checking in again this year.
Was wondering if anyone in the area was available for offsite snow removal this year? If so please email me your contact information. 
I need snow removed from a small commercial lot.


----------



## josh77

Oak Ridges checking in :salute:


----------



## JRT

Brampton ontario checkin in,,,,,


----------



## Roundhammer

I am in Waterdown.

I'll be lurking until the work dries up and the wife comes to her senses!

RH


----------

